# mounting a usbkey

## -=GGW=- $ol!d $n4>|e

hi im trying to mount a usb key, I know it found it because when I do an lsusb it says

```

root@tux fuag # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 066f:821c SigmaTel, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c024 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

However,  there is no /dev/sda...

```

root@tux fuag # /dev/

.udevdb  cdroms   fd       input    pty      snd      vc       

ataraid  discs    ida      misc     rd       sound    vcc      

cciss    fb       ide      pts      shm      tts      

root@tux fuag # /dev/

```

----------

## mikecore

I found mine under 

/dev/ub/a/part1 

It used to be under "/dev/usb" but i updated my system and world  

after that it changed to what it is now <-- don't know why <--really didn't care too

much, but it would be nice to know why it changed!

anyhow try there.

----------

## -=GGW=- $ol!d $n4>|e

never mounted any usb thing in linux before so no clue even how to tell if I have found it, all though I would assume it would be a directory in /dev/ whose subdirectory has all my usb files in it, but there is not /dev/ub  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mikecore

did you build support for usb storage into your kernel?

----------

## -=GGW=- $ol!d $n4>|e

yeah, have it enabled in biios turns out sda1 was there I was just bieng retarded and I still cant mount it, but i know it detects it because of lsusb, if i know it detects it, isnt there some way of finding out hwere it is?

```

mount: /dev/sda is not a valid block device

root@tux fuag # mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/usbstick/

mount: /dev/sda2 is not a valid block device

root@tux fuag # mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/usbstick/

mount: /dev/sda3 is not a valid block device

root@tux fuag # mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/usbstick/

mount: /dev/sda4 is not a valid block device

root@tux fuag # mount /dev/ub/a/part1 /mnt/usbstick/

mount: special device /dev/ub/a/part1 does not exist

root@tux fuag # mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick/

mount: /dev/sda1 is not a valid block device

root@tux fuag # mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick

mount: /dev/sda1 is not a valid block device

root@tux fuag # mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/usbstick

mount: /dev/sda is not a valid block device

root@tux fuag # mount -t vfat /dev/sda2 /mnt/usbstick

mount: /dev/sda2 is not a valid block device

root@tux fuag # mount -t vfat /dev/sda3 /mnt/usbstick

mount: /dev/sda3 is not a valid block device

root@tux fuag # mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/usbstick

mount: /dev/sdb is not a valid block device

root@tux fuag # 

```

thats code of me going crazy and pulling hair out whachig my usbstick and thinking of the valuable mp3's inside,  :Laughing: 

----------

## mikecore

yeah, have it enabled in biios turns out sda1 was there I was just bieng retarded and I still cant mount it"

It must be built into the kernel or as a module that can be loaded.

You need vfat file system support in the kernel

You USB support in the kernel under "device drivers" section and under that you need mass

storage support. those are all options for the kernel config.

Im not sure what you ment it is enabled in the bios

----------

## -=GGW=- $ol!d $n4>|e

yeah, I meant to say kernel, have all those compiled in.  :Confused: 

----------

## HoLzPLatTeN

Check your kernel config: usb storage and scsi disk support is needed to be able to mount a usb storage device.

You will also need vfat or ntfs support if it has a vfat or ntfs filesystem  :Wink: 

----------

## -=GGW=- $ol!d $n4>|e

affirmative, made sure vfat, ntfs, usb support, and usb mass storage device support were in my bios, wait I dont think i did scsi support, I'll go double check that, but doesnt the fact that lsusb lists the usbdrive mean that my bios is detecting it and assigning a driver to it?  :Confused: 

----------

## racer_alpha

There is two seperate sections in the kernel that deal with mounting a USB filesystem.  You want to enable the older one that uses SCSI, and disable the newer one as it can cause some goofiness (read the help on any option pertaining to USB Disks... one of them says it can break something, that's the one you want to disable).  The newer one puts your USB stuff in something like /dev/ub/only_god_or_linus_knows, and the older SCSI option put's it under something like /dev/sda1.  Then I suggest looking into HAL and DBUS and whatnot, those programs can help you mount this stuff automatically.

----------

## Frelon

I have an Ipod shuffle and it can't be recognize with the front usbay port. 

Otherwise, with the rear ones no problem.

add something like tath in teh /etc/fstab (and mkdir /mnt/ipod):

/dev/sda1                               /mnt/ipod                 vfat              sync,user,noauto,umask=000                0 0

then mount /mnt/ipod.

(nota : gtkpod really rOOx where itunes Sux)

----------

